# Can you beat the WR?



## Zarxrax (Mar 8, 2011)

Scramble for Faz's 6.65 world record:
D B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U2 R' U' R2 B R2 D' U2 R' F2 D F 

Can you beat it?
My best time on it so far is 17.93


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 8, 2011)

Very easy cross. I got 15.84, which is really good for me. I will keep doing it. =P


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 8, 2011)

lol I got 12.61 with an E perm on my first go.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

17.53 was first time. i avg 23.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2011)

10.27 first try with a lockup on a G perm


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

x2 Y L' U L2 R U' L' D' this start leaves me with a sune COLL and a U perm.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2011)

10 something first try. I could get under 6.65 with an easy memorized/practiced solve, but nowhere near on a normal one with normal lookahead.

EDIT: Nice "xcross": z2 U F D' U2 R U R'


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 8, 2011)

I got a 13.78 on my first try, and I average 18-19.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 8, 2011)

I just tried it again, not timed, but got a PLL skip =P


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 8, 2011)

11.59 with V perm


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 8, 2011)

16.74 on the 2nd attempt. I can get faster if I do a few more solves.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 8, 2011)

15.44 first try, 14.97 after I saw qqwref's xcross alg. I average about 19.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2011)

11.18 first try. Could do better with practice, duh .


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 8, 2011)

Best try out of 5 was 8.99. I'm going to beat this.


----------



## moogra (Mar 8, 2011)

12.52 on first try, but I doubt I can bring it down lower as I had easy F2L + U perm


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 8, 2011)

4.43 first try


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2011)

Piece of cake, 6.38. SuneOLL ftw.

z2 y
U L u'
U2 R U R2' U' R L' U L y R' U' R2 U' R'
y' L' U L U'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
y r U2 R' U' R U' r'


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 8, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> 11.59 with V perm


 
Keep going,Faz got a V perm too


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

13.04
less than twice the WR w00t!


----------



## izovire (Mar 8, 2011)

14.58 with no Xcross... I did have good U perm though


----------



## Anthony (Mar 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> SuneOLL ftw.


Stefan is pro. :3


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2011)

Using Stefan's solution, modified to ... y R' U R U / R' U' R U' R' U2 R / U r U2 R' U' R U' r' U, I got a 5.79.

EDIT: 4.352 on computer cube with this solution 
EDIT: lol 4.318, 9.73 qtps


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 8, 2011)

lol 28.24 XD (first try)

meh i average 1 second below that 

second try = 22.50


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 8, 2011)

First try was 12.90.
Best was 10.52.
I average 15-16.


----------



## Meisen (Mar 8, 2011)

First solve of the day, no warm up; 14.704. For me, that is very good


----------



## legend260 (Mar 8, 2011)

I got a 13.83 with A perm


----------



## RTh (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, I got a 14,98 for me that's great xD


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2011)

23.72, average time.

No one uses CFOP anymore, I just ignored the one move cross.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

13.03. I saved an F2L pair before finishing cross. Dot case into T perm.
First solve of day + cold hands. Happy with it.

@Owen, 2 move*.


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 8, 2011)

15,32 on first try, dont remember the pll (edit: yeah it was a t perm), but did a good 2look OLL, and the pairs where cool
My Ao50 today was 18,88


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 8, 2011)

My best was 17.62 on an 18.29 Ao5, lol that's just an average solve for me.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Stefan is pro. :3


 
Yeah, I'm so pro that in reality, I messed up my real OLL alg several times, got stuck in the middle, was able to "fix" it which in the end just turned out to be SuneOLL.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, I'm so pro that in reality, I messed up my real OLL alg several times, got stuck in the middle, was able to "fix" it which in the end just turned out to be SuneOLL.


 
Unless you messed up at least 4 times I'm not impressed .


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't fully remember, I think it was 3-6 times. I wasn't even sure I started the alg correctly, I know now I didn't (actually starts with R U2, not R' U'). Bad case of alg amnesia.


----------



## teller (Mar 8, 2011)

14.89...sigh...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I don't fully remember, I think it was 3-6 times. I wasn't even sure I started the alg correctly, I know now I didn't (actually starts with R U2, not R' U'). Bad case of alg amnesia.


 
I hate it when I *should* get sub8s and I screw up PLL and I have to redo half of F2L and then reattempt it. Ruins a perfectly good sub6 <_<.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 8, 2011)

14.94


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 20, 2011)

I got 12.98. After 10 tries, I had 13.78, and it took me another 20 or so to get to 12.98. I will not be attempting further.

I average about 24 seconds, BTW.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2011)

13.3 First Try.

Edit: Got down to 9.43 on 4th try.


----------



## rishidoshi (Mar 20, 2011)

we r trying Alot


----------

